# Comment se déconnecter ?



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour

J'aimerai savoir comment procéder pour déconnecter temporairement mon ordinateur d'internet. J'utilisais avant NetBarrier mais depuis que je suis passé sous Panther, l'installation de NetBarrier fait planter le système, kernel, etc. Par deux fois j'ai dû réinstaller le système... Quelqu'un sur le forum a-t-il été confronté au même problème ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Balooners (21 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,

 quel mode de connection utilises tu ? Airport, Ethernet ?


----------



## chupastar (21 Décembre 2004)

Heu si t'es par modem 56K par l'utilitaire "connexion à internet"...

Sinon si t'es sur Ethernet ou WiFi, je ne sais pas trop non plus en fait... Peut être par la configuration reseau dans les préférences système.


----------



## Balooners (21 Décembre 2004)

Sous airport c'est assez simple, tu desactive le airport via la barre des menu en revanche sous ethernet, là je ne vois pas de solution rapide et direct. A part débrancher le câble...


----------



## r e m y (21 Décembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Sous airport c'est assez simple, tu desactive le airport via la barre des menu en revanche sous ethernet, là je ne vois pas de solution rapide et direct. A part débrancher le câble...


non, il suffit de faire afficher le symbole Ethernet dans la barre de menu et on a alors accès à l'option activer/désactiver PPoE

Pour NetBarrier, il a été mis à jour pour être compatible avec Panther. Il faudrait charger la mise à jour chez INtego. Ensuite tu installes la version que tu as, tu appliques la mise à jour et ensuite (seulement ensuite), tu redémarres.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2004)

Merci à vous tous, c'est très sympa d'avoir répondu aussi vite.

En fait, la version non buguée de NetBarrier est à télécharger entièrement sur le site Intego ; après, c'est le code client qui permet d'ouvrir le logiciel.

1) N'étant ni sous Airport, ni en connexion classique via modem 56k, mais via Ethernet, je voulais savoir comment on procède pour, je cite Remy  : "afficher le symbole Ethernet dans la barre de menu et on a alors accès à l'option activer/désactiver PPoE" ?
De quel logiciel ouvert ou de quelle barre des menus s'agit-il? 


2) Autre chose, à propos d'un post resté sans réponse. Personne ne sait comment faire pour avoir l'option orthographe (surtout en cours de frappe) en utilisant FireFox ? Y aurait-il une extension à télécharger?


----------



## theric (27 Décembre 2004)

Étant moi même avec éthernet voici comment je me déconnect.Aller dans préférence réseau, dans configuration entrer une nouvelle configuration qui ve fonctionne pas. Tu n'as par la suite quand tu veux de débrancher qu'a cliquer sur pomme  en haut à gauche choisir configuration réseau et la configuration qui ne marche pas. Tu seras déconnecter.


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2004)

Préférences réseau, sélectionner Ethernet, puis onglet PPoE et cocher "afficher l'état PPoE dans la barre de menu"

Vous aurez alors un petit symbole Ethernet dans la barre de menu permettant d'activer ou désactiver la connection Internet


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Préférences réseau, sélectionner Ethernet, puis onglet PPoE et cocher "afficher l'état PPoE dans la barre de menu"
> 
> Vous aurez alors un petit symbole Ethernet dans la barre de menu permettant d'activer ou désactiver la connection Internet


 MenuMeter permet ca aussi en plus de plein dautre choses 
 Par ailleurs, pour rester déconnecté il faut avoir décocher "se connecter a internet si besoin" (ou qqs chose comme ca). Si non, ca risque de se reconnecter rien qu'a cause de l'horloge réseau ou de la recherche de mise a jour du systeme (entre autres)


----------

